# Mexican sativa - macro.



## leafminer (Mar 15, 2010)

8 weeks into flower. 5 more to go, probably.


----------



## chuckdee123 (Mar 15, 2010)

got some beautiful colors going on there...nice


----------



## leafminer (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks! I wish I had a time machine. I haven't had any sativa for years.


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 15, 2010)

awesome, thanks for sharring the photo....dont tease us now....keep em comming.


----------



## chuckdee123 (Mar 16, 2010)

yeah actually, that is a super strange interesting bud... i didnt notice the straight up HOT PINK hairs on the top the first time i looked... looking good feel free to snap a few more pics and post them!


----------



## leafminer (Mar 17, 2010)

It is an oddball . . . this one is an unknown. My daughter brought it from a friend of hers who was growing it in MG "soil"   on a windowsill ... as a 'symbolic protest'  well, you know teenagers ... so it spent the first half of its life as a stunted wierdo. I repotted it and it began to take off but at the same time went into flower, so it looks quite unlike what it should be. I have a clone of it already about 30" high and that one looks like a traditional Acapulco Gold type from Guerrero province. 
As you noticed, the pistils appear as hot pink. I can hardly wait to see if it is any good, because I took a chance and made five more clones. I probably will cross it to my Black Domina out of curiosity.
Here's another pic taken in bright sun this morning.


----------



## 420benny (Mar 17, 2010)

Amazing colors


----------



## high before and after (Mar 20, 2010)

Really nice! I haven't seen pink on a bud yet, and I don't think I've ever toked Sativa yet, only sleepy indicas or hybrids. This one looks tasty!


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 20, 2010)

Great looking plant,,but very wierd looking leafs. Never seen nothing like it.:holysheep:


----------

